# PXE booting on FreeBSD



## balanga (Oct 18, 2022)

This is mainly a note to myself should I forget (once again) about how to configure PXE booting in a FreeBSD environment...

This uses the pfSense GUI to configure the server. 

Under Services -> DHCP Server -> LAN

Select  TFTP 

Enter address of server (192.168.1.3)

Select Network Booting

Click on Enable

Enter Next Server (192.168.1.3)

Enter DEFAULT bios filename (gpxelinux.0)

Save.



This assumes the required PXE infrastructure is already in place.


Your mileage may vary but this seems to work for me.

One day I hope to be able to configure this without the aid of the pfSense WebGUI, but just using configuration files.

Hope this helps someone. It will probably help me the next time I forget how to configure things.


----------

